# 43 yr old beginner - NYC



## Last Gasper (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello,

Any suggestions on schools in either Midtown/Chelsea or Queens (Astoria, LIC, Woodside) that have older adult students. I'm also looking for a MA style that is practical for self-defense and will get me into better shape (fighting shape). I'm currently leaning towards learning a Kung Fu style of either Wing Chun or Hung gar.  Will I get a work-out with Wing Chun? Is Hung ga too demanding for my age? 
Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## seasoned (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard, I am sure there is someone on this site that can help you. Enjoy.


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Don't worry about your age, I didnt get real serious about training until I hit my 40's..I personally don't know any schools there being and Ohio resident...I'm sure the others will be more help..


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the journey, I am sure  someone can help you out here.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome!  I can't recommend any school in that area...try out the different classes in oyur area and see which ones meet your needs and make your decision based on that.  First hand expereince trumps second hand recommendations any day.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Drac (Jan 28, 2009)

Check the Yellow Pages for some schools near you and ask if they allow people to observe..If possible speak to Sifu, Sensei, Master, etc..etc.. and talk about your concerns about your age and state of fitness..Then follow your gut instincts...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 28, 2009)

I have no contacts in that area anymore ut wish yo the best in finding a school and instructor.
BTW  welcome to MT


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't have any contacts either, but I'm 43 and need to return to training, so ... chuck on the chin to ya.


----------



## Haze (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the MT.

No real connections in NY area but don't worry about the shape you are in. I started at 36 and I'm 58 now and still going.

As stated by others, check out different schools and find what you are looking for.  As far as self defense, all most every school will tell you that their style is good in regards to SD. If you want an art form to learn then find one that you find appealing. As for SD, look into some RBSD (reality based self defense) training.


----------



## kosho (Jan 28, 2009)

You could call some of the names here to see if thay could point you to where you want to go... Hope this helped,




Capital District Martial Arts
Tony DiSarro - Head Instructor
222 Deleware Ave. Delmar NY 12054 
518 330-3656 
koshonokenza@hotmail.com


Schoharie Valley Martial Arts
Pat DeLuca - Head Instructor 
4454 State Route 30 Middleburgh, NY 12122
518-827-7338
svmadojo@yahoo.com


Kosho Ryu of Western New York
Michael A. Heintz - Head Instructor
Buffalo NY area
koshoshorei@msn.com


----------



## exile (Jan 28, 2009)

Last Gasper said:


> Is Hung ga too demanding for my age?



LG, forget about age, OK? In itself, it is no barrier whatever to your training, in any MA you're interested in.

I started TKD when I was twelve years older than you are now. At 61 (looking at 62 in a couple of months), I've never experienced even a moment in my training when I felt too old for the fairly intense workouts we do at my dojang (or which I do on my own as part of my daily training). I have to shake my head a little sadly when I read about someone who's almost 20 years younger than I am seriously thinking that they need to find an art which is suitable for an 'older' practitioner&#8212;it just shows how much hold the idea of the decades of life we inherited from our parents and grandparents still has on us.  Do a bit of ordinary cardio/resistance training for a few months and your biomarkers will probably drop down to where your physically realistic age will be in the low 30s. Whatever else might influence your decision, 'age-appropriateness' should _never_ limit your choice.


----------



## pete (Jan 28, 2009)

don't know if you realize that NY is a pretty big state, Buffalo is about 400 miles from NYC/Metro area where 'Last Gasper' is looking to train... personally I consider Buffalo part of the mid-west, and the half way point between here and California!

all kidding aside, you shouldn't have much trouble finding top quality Hung Ga or Wing Chun in NY, especially downtown area.  my wife trained with Terrence Yip for a spell a few years ago when he taught a class on Long Island... his website says he has classes twice weekly downtown at 440 Lafayette.

http://www.yipwingchun.com/sifu.html

hope this helps...

pete.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jan 28, 2009)

Last Gasper said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any suggestions on schools in either Midtown/Chelsea or Queens (Astoria, LIC, Woodside) that have older adult students. I'm also looking for a MA style that is practical for self-defense and will get me into better shape (fighting shape). I'm currently leaning towards learning a Kung Fu style of either Wing Chun or Hung gar. Will I get a work-out with Wing Chun? Is Hung ga too demanding for my age?
> Any information is greatly appreciated.
> ...


 
I'm just started Northern Eagle Claw 4 days before my 45th birthday at Brooklyn Eagle Claw with Master Julio Perez which is an authorized school under Sigung Leung Shum.  The headquarters school is in Chelsea www.yingjowpai.com.


----------



## sparky12 (Jan 29, 2009)

I started Bak Sil-lum (kung fu) at 43 and 20 years later am in better shape than at 43. I think any MA will be good for you. Kung fu stresses flexibility and has many healthy attributes. I believe there is a shaolin monk that teaches in NYC. Regards Don


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 29, 2009)

Last Gasper said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any suggestions on schools in either Midtown/Chelsea or Queens (Astoria, LIC, Woodside) that have older adult students. I'm also looking for a MA style that is practical for self-defense and will get me into better shape (fighting shape). I'm currently leaning towards learning a Kung Fu style of either Wing Chun or Hung gar. Will I get a work-out with Wing Chun? Is Hung ga too demanding for my age?
> Any information is greatly appreciated.
> ...


 
Age means nothing to learning any style. The only thing is how you train. You may not train like a 16 year old but you can train in the way that is best for you.

Li Tianji (1913-1996) a Xingyiquan sifu of old, talks about his teacher training people of various ages. His teacher just adjusted the training to fit the person that is all. And whether 43 or 63 they all leaned xingyiquan and became rather skilled.


----------



## trudesea (Feb 1, 2009)

Can't help you with the schools, but the workout...yes.  I have a post in this forum about my medical conditions.

I've been doing Wing Chun 3x week (minus a week for holidays) for the 2 months.  I am in pretty bad shape, but I can already tell a significant increase in my energy and balance.

A good school will be understanding of any injuries or limitations you might have.

The first class we jogged almost half a mile around the classroom.  I barely made it, now I can keep up easily.  I haven't done anything faster than a 2mph walk in ten years until then

The beauty is that you have fun doing it and you really don't think too much about how exhausted you are sometimes lol.

With a broken T5 vertebrae, right shoulder, collarbone, two bad knees and less than 100% feeling below my knees.  

Its all about small improvement in all areas of your body vs quick in certain ones.

Go for it, it's the best thing you can do


----------

